# Seeking advice please



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

DH and I will be changing from a 12 volt system to a 24 volt system. We will need a new inverter/charger and I am wondering what kind you might have and how you like it. We would like sine wave but probably can only afford modified sine wave.

One more question...since my stove clock hums and my AM radio hums on modified can I purchase a tiny sine wave inverter and place it between the the wall outlet and the plug from the applicance? just wondering, sis


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I dont live off grid, but my friend does and if i get that far i would do as he did, using a Xantrex SW4855 and 2- 24V forklift batteries.

Reasoning, a person can find one of the inverters on the big online yardsale delived to over the hill from you into Idaho for less than $2500 and the unit will run a light industrial shop if need be.

My friend has no problems in his 16x70 singlewide running 4 hours average per day using his solar panels [46.22 degree lat approx] now but for several years his panels were in storage and he used different gensets to charge the battery pack.

Its been my finding a person gets what they pay for, and sometimes more than they bargain for in the smaller units with problems, the bigger units will handle the loads, and I know that the average person wil overload the smaller units at some point in time. Also the Xantrex systems have a computer interface for those folks who want to monitor their system on a remote computer, yeah an additional $135 but it is worth it.

William
Idaho


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> DH and I will be changing from a 12 volt system to a 24 volt system. We will need a new inverter/charger and I am wondering what kind you might have and how you like it. We would like sine wave but probably can only afford modified sine wave.
> 
> One more question...since my stove clock hums and my AM radio hums on modified can I purchase a tiny sine wave inverter and place it between the the wall outlet and the plug from the applicance? just wondering, sis


 Thats pretty much what I am doing, 12volt to 24. Its a long anticipated upgrade, and in fact just got the Trace/Xantrex DR2424 out of storage and got the output wires hooked up tonight! (Maybe tackle the DC part tomorrow night...)

As far as charge controllers, I will use the C35 until the new panels get purchased, then I am seriously looking at the new Xantrex MPPT controller. With variable input voltage, it should save money in wiring costs. 

Not sure what you meant about the pure sine inverter...the input would need to be DC...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

For top of the line small (to large) sine wave inverters
try: www.exeltech.com

I have a small one that I have intended to hook into my 24v system to run my puter only.

Of course the Outback is very good SW equipment.

Also newer on the market: is www.magnumenergy.com
I haven't installed any of their equipment yet, but I'm hearing good words about it . .SW and Modified 

If I need to replace my current inverter, the big MS-AE Magnum will be at the top of the list for consideration. It has an output of 120 & 240.

Be aware that xantrex has discontinued the DR series.
Yes you can find 'bargins' on them, but for how long will you be able to get them serviced. xantrex's customer service has been pee poor for years.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Battery powered clock and radio?


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

Get a wind-up clock and forget the radio, or have your local electro-geek build a simple 2 amp regulator to replace the wall-wart (probably 9vDC) to run the radio from the 24DC you have. Here is a url to check out - the second circuit should do just fine to power most 'boom box' or smaller radios - just eliminate the transformer and bridge rectifier part and feed your 24vDC to the 40v capacitor, preferably with a switch to turn the circuit off when the radio isn't in use.


----------

